# RCT - Reef Casino Trust



## piggybank (29 August 2014)

Surprised that this stock didn't already had a thread dedicated to itself - maybe it's like me unpopular :1zhelp: - Good job they make us "Pommies" thick skinned, especially around the belly.

Now I see why, they are in the process of being taken over by Aquis. 

The link below is the latest release (26th August) to the market.

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=RCT&E=ASX&N=813644

Given that I already had drawn the chart, I may as well put it here now.


----------

